

Ask HN: Please review my weekend project: signal - johnpignata

A couple of weeks ago I hacked together a small link blog to capture interesting pages and share them with friends. Revisiting it today I'm curious what thoughts folks have about what's useful and not useful in this first version. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!<p>http://www.findsignal.com
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.findsignal.com>

